# TFA concentrates wanted



## Ghostza (13/4/15)

Hi Guys

Wonder if anyone can help a guy out?

I'm looking for the following TFA concentrates, any ideas where I can get?

Brown Sugar
Butterscotch
Sweet Cream
Vanilla Custard


Thanks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ZeeZi169 (13/4/15)

Skyblue stocks some of those items. I just placed my order for some DIY goodies


----------



## Ghostza (13/4/15)

thanks

i checked their site an could only find the vanilla and sweet cream.

Sent from my Note 4 while vaping on my Subtank


----------



## Matt (13/4/15)

Ghostza said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Wonder if anyone can help a guy out?
> 
> ...



I see a claim your throne clone recipe 
Send @Melinda a pm if she has more on stock.
Received mine today and making claim your throne tonight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (13/4/15)

http://valleyvapour.co.za/

They stock all the flavours you are looking for - however they are awaiting a shipment from TFA which should be arriving sometime this week.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (13/4/15)

www.vapourmountain.co.za also stock those flavors


----------



## Ghostza (13/4/15)

Matt said:


> I see a claim your throne clone recipe
> Send @Melinda a pm if she has more on stock.
> Received mine today and making claim your throne tonight.




shhhh 

lol


----------



## Ghostza (17/4/15)

@Matt i suppose the flavours get better the longer they steep?

cause dam its bad straight after a mix

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Matt (17/4/15)

Just tested it made it on monday. Got allot smoother and better. I made it with 14% butterscotch and 4 % sweet cream. Its had a soap taste freshly mixed. 
And let it steep with the cap off for a day also helped. 
But the flavours aren't really strong it seems.


----------



## Ghostza (17/4/15)

Matt said:


> Just tested it made it on monday. Got allot smoother and better. I made it with 14% butterscotch and 4 % sweet cream. Its had a soap taste freshly mixed.
> And let it steep with the cap off for a day also helped.
> But the flavours aren't really strong it seems.


yip taste like wim  

the batch i made i went with 10% butterscotch 4% sweetcream 3% brown sugar and 3% vanilla custard will give it a few days and see how it turns out

Sent from my Note 4 while vaping on my Subtank


----------



## Humbolt (17/4/15)

Most mixes with cream or custard need AT LEAST 3 days steeping time. But its well worth it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/4/15)

Matt said:


> Just tested it made it on monday. Got allot smoother and better. I made it with 14% butterscotch and 4 % sweet cream. Its had a soap taste freshly mixed.
> And let it steep with the cap off for a day also helped.
> But the flavours aren't really strong it seems.



I have found the sweet cream tends to taste soapy when used in percentages higher than 2%.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Humbolt (17/4/15)

I prefer the Bavarian Cream. I sometimes replace the sweet cream with the bavarian instead. The Sweet Cream smells unpleasant to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghostza (17/4/15)

what method of steeping do you guys use?

Sent from my Note 4 while vaping on my Subtank


----------



## Dubz (17/4/15)

Ghostza said:


> what method of steeping do you guys use?
> 
> Sent from my Note 4 while vaping on my Subtank


The best method of steeping is "time" mostly lots of it. After a mix I leave the bottle (sealed) in a the cupboard for 24 hours. I then shake the crap out of it and leave for another 24 hours with the top off so that the mix can breathe and release any harshness. I then shake the crap out of it and then leave it sealed for 7 to 14 days, sometimes up to 3 weeks depending on what flavours were used.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Waltervh (17/4/15)

This is a big can of worms you are opening now. After a lot of research I chuck it in a dark cool place for about 3 weeks


----------



## rogue zombie (18/4/15)

Ag ya man, I try sticky-tape the bottles to the electric beater... spin the heck out of them. Warm bath them etc... but I still find most of the time that the juices are good to go only after 2 weeks.

With my method, I suppose they're vapable after a week, but there's always a flavour or two that are overpowering the rest. Then after that second week or more, everything seems to balance out.

It's frustrating that you always need to wait.

EDIT: I am going to try the wrapping them in tinfoil and leaving them in the sun for few hours.
@Alex showed us the method somewhere


----------



## Silver (18/4/15)

I have moved this thread to the "Who has stock" forum so retailers can respond directly if they choose to

Reactions: Like 1


----------

